
How do you intend to promote your startup? - scribble

======
zaidf
Easiest coverage to get is in your local paper. That's a start. Remember, all
you need is ONE small break. For us, ONE line of Mashable mention at launch
got us on Digg, TechCrunch and hundreds of other blogs. But then again,
chances are against you that the same will happen to your site or to my next
site so having a parallel marketing plan is always a good idea.

------
sharpshoot
Get a screencast and post it on demomyapp.com ;) thats why we built it...

------
ivan
I never spent money for my sites. Word of mouth, google, craigslist (in case
of english content) and patience, this is my approach.

------
jmcmahon89
This is my first startup, so I don't know what I'm doing, but what has been
successful for me before in my career is to try lots of things at once and see
what works. I'm trying word of mouth, viral marketing, PR, google adwords,
stumbleupon, and online ads on targeted sites. Of course, it would help if you
visited us also at Wisdomology.com.

------
staunch
By spamming the URL here, of course.

------
rms
You can do your own PR. Try a local newspaper press release.

Write up your startup as a human interest story and send it to every local
newspaper in America. See how many times you get published.

~~~
omouse
"likebetter helps single mother plan her success...Today, a single mother was
given a second chance. A second chance to rise up the corporate ladder. All
thanks to likebetter. Betty, 32, was 23 when she had her child, 'I thought it
was a blessing, but it was a curse. I couldn't get hired anywhere!' So Betty
went to work as a coffee barista to make ends meet. She did this till last
year when she discovered likebetter.com, 'it was so simple yet so addictive.'"

Etc. :D

~~~
rms
You got it!

------
brlewis
When my site has substantial word-of-mouth momentum, _then_ I'll try to
accelerate it with other forms of marketing. But it might turn out that word
of mouth is the only thing that works.

~~~
chandrab
But how do you build that initial Word-Of-Mouth Momentum? Can't be easy to do.

~~~
brlewis
Use it yourself. Get people you know to use it. Make it better until they
start talking to their friends about it. (My project is not a social
networking site.)

------
scribble
are people just hoping that they'll get promoted through word of mouth? or
will you be spending money on marketing?

------
jobsearchmaps
add good content to my site, hire some hot model, or overweight wwf wrestler
to get a tatoo that says <http://www.JobSearchMaps.com>

------
fruscica
develop an online sitcom set at my company that will 1) popularize my
company's online markets, 2) showcase market participants, and 3) _earn
profits_ from sales of ad space (in the tradition of diggnation, NBC's The
Apprentice, etc.)

will distribute via revver, p2p, etc.

